# 10 Virtues To Live By And Look For!



## Astroboy (Aug 16, 2009)

*10 Virtues To Live By And Look For!*​ *Honesty:*Always truthful, Never lies, deceives, steals or takes advantage of the trust of others. (Opposite: Dishonest, Insincere)

*Respectfulness: *Treating others and their property with care, honor and respect. Never rude, abusive or malicious.
(Opposite: Disrespectful) 

*Generosity: *Giving to others. Thinking more of someone else's needs rather than your own.
(Opposite: Greedy, Miser, Scrooge)

*Perseverance: *To have confidence that you can do what you set out to do and then to finish what you've started inspite of adversity.
(Opposite: A Quitter) 

*Authenticity: *To be sincere, genuine, true, and reliable.
(Opposite: Superficial, Fake, Unreliable)

*Purity: *To have and practice sexual self-control in thought, word and action. 
(Opposite: Promiscuous)

*Loyalty: *A personal commitment to support, protect and defend family, faith, friends, teammates, school, and country (even under pressure).
(Opposite: Unfaithful)

*Modesty:* To dress, speak and act in ways that promote pure, clean thoughts and actions. Always humble. Never selfishly seeking attention or causing lustful thoughts or sinful actions.
(Opposite: Immodest, Prideful, Crude, Showboating)

*Justice: *Doing unto others as you would have them do unto you. 
(Opposite: Treating Others Unfairly)

*Patience: *Calmly waiting. Putting up with pain, troubles, difficulties, and hardships without complaining. To wait or persevere without losing heart or becoming bored.
(Opposite: Impatient. I want it Now!)

*Be virtuous and you'll be very happy!    Marry a virtuous person -- and you'll both be very HAPPY!*​ *(Remember, as you become more virtuous, you'll attract more virtuous people.)*​


----------

